# False labor?



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

My mouse is due any day now... She was bred by one of the male mice that had escaped a while back (Other topics of mine.) so I'm not to sure what day she's supposed to be due. This morning about... 2:30 am. I went and checked on her, held her for a bit (I am doing that a bit when I'm not sure when they are due.) She was bleeding a bit down there and showing signs of labor. Fast breathing, sides were contracting, and she was paying quiet a bit of attention down there on her. So left her alone for the rest of the night, thinking I would get to hear little squeaks of pinkies in the morning... Well this morning went to where my racks were, and nothing. Peeped in on the momma, and she is still as large as ever. Still feel the bubs moving inside of her and no more signs of labor or bleeding. Is this a normal thing? I haven't observed it in any other pregnant mice before...


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Dont stress it can happen the last few days my mice so this


----------

